# Beckhoff Hochsprache [TIME TO REAL]



## StefanMe (17 Juni 2015)

Hallo, ich möchte ein Variable die mir als TIME vorliegt in einer Variable als INT oder REAL umwandeln... Irgendwie finde ich dazu nichts. 

grüße Stefan


----------



## Larry Laffer (17 Juni 2015)

Hallo,
es müßte aber eine Funktion TimeToDint geben. Diese verwenden und dann von DINT in das gewünschte Zielformat wandeln ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Chräshe (17 Juni 2015)

TIME_TO_<type>(in)


----------



## StefanMe (18 Juni 2015)

Ja perfekt! Vielen lieben Dank! Werde mir das mal genauer zu Gemüte führen. Habe der DOKU wohl zu wenig Aufmerksamkeit geschenkt!


----------

